# Algonac DNR Shooting Range



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

Does anyone know if the Algonac DNR shooting range is open? I want to shoot my 450 bushmaster out to 100 yards. I tried to call but the number on the site but it does not connect.
Thanks.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

I think they only have a short pistol range This one is close. http://www.huronpointe.org/RiflePistolRange/rifle_pistol_range_rules.htm

or

http://www.d-s-c.org/FeesHours.html

Browse here http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10363_56074---,00.html


----------

